# Old Staircase (early 1900s) sagging and coming off wall



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ksc1 said:


> I think you all got "played". The OP is the homeowner and the "customer" who gave the advice is some kowboy on another site.


That's the truth for almost all these one post wonders.

...and then there is Tipi to round things out.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

ksc1 said:


> I think you all got "played". The OP is the homeowner and the "customer" who gave the advice is some kowboy on another site.


We don't actually care. Also, everybody's radar was up about it.

In the end, this was more about trying to get (no names) to think and develop an understanding. I said no to the question about metal, STG explained where the root of the problem lies, and wound up giving a clever album cover illustration of how it stands up. Darcy even got into the act.:thumbup:


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

hdavis said:


> We don't actually care. Also, everybody's radar was up about it.
> 
> In the end, this was more about trying to get (no names) to think and develop an understanding. I said no to the question about metal, STG explained where the root of the problem lies, and wound up giving a clever album cover illustration of how it stands up. Darcy even got into the act.:thumbup:


...:whistling:thumbup:


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

SmallTownGuy said:


> Classic Dunning-Kruger Effect.


Thanks, Professor.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

C'mon Easy, you know we love you!


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

All in good fun, gentlemen. All in good fun.

The fact we were able to rope Seger into this is really something else.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Credit STG, I thought it was brilliant....


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

Easy Gibson said:


> All in good fun, gentlemen. All in good fun.
> 
> The fact we were able to rope Seger into this is really something else.





hdavis said:


> Credit STG, I thought it was brilliant....


Its not my fault he photo bombed that shot.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Yinzer said:


> I was planning to jack it up, put in a new stringer in and then some lag bolts to secure it. I know this will not get it back to where it was a hundred years ago, but it should get it safe and locked in for another hundred years...
> 
> My customer asked about another idea of fabricating/welding some steel riser plates that attach from the outside stringer all the way to the a new stringer and wall studs on the inside. Maybe do that every couple of treads. Actually thought this was an interesting approach.
> 
> Any thoughts?


what type of wall do you on the right behind plaster in pic #1?


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*Huh*

Jesus this was a long thread about nothing https://www.dropbox.com/s/43sxjnpu5zogc4t/IMG_1732.JPG?dl=0
if these show up they're just a few of the thousand stairs I built. Not a drop of epoxy was ever used. The OP had a lousy stair that should be torn out but that's his decision. It kills me when some guy posts a link about epoxy when you can tell by looking at it it's only worth a quick repair or replaced.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

Taking out old stairs can open a huge can of worms. A lot of them don't comply with current building code, so next thing you know you're adding on a dog house because the new steps go right outside and end.


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*stair pics*

http://https://www.dropbox.com/sh/hwl1ond4hxyibdr/AAATkOdSxFpr-0sa3RXnQs1Za?dl=0

maybe these will show up


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*code compliance*

exactly right about the code compliance. you take them out and you've bought a whole pile of problems There's never enough room in old houses to build a code compliant stair.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

calmod said:


> Jesus this was a long thread about nothing The OP had a lousy stair that should be torn out but that's his decision.





calmod said:


> you take them out and you've bought a whole pile of problems There's never enough room in old houses to build a code compliant stair.


Which is it then?

lolololol

Epoxy will save the world.

Or cables and turnbuckles.

Wait - shims. Just need more shims.

...and some caulk:thumbsup:


----------



## Idothat (May 19, 2018)

I think the real answer is , what the costumer wants or can afford

Sometimes the costumer wants , or can afford, what may be considered beneath your abilities 

It’s best to pass on jobs like this if , you and the client can’t come to an
Agreement in terms of scope

Sometimes, the customer wants and , can afford , what is beyond your abilities. Then the job should be passed to the more capable, or subbed

As stated above in this thread, the how can’t be addressed , until the why is determined


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*idothat is right*

If there's no budget for a proper rebuild then either repair it or walk away. At my age I would walk away. If this picture loads this is stair that we took apart and actually made a code compliant stair out of it. Made new parts and put it back in. the handrail system would have been very hard to duplicate and it was a high end restoration with budget.I've built hundreds of open under stairs like the OP's post with nothing more than wedges, glue, and glue blocks. That's how they were built . No mention made of shims. If you can't fix it sub it out to someone who can.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

calmod said:


> If there's no budget for a proper rebuild then either repair it or walk away. *At my age I would walk away*.


At your age, you are probably happy just to be able to walk. Which begs the question tho: if you would just walk away, why the interest?



> If this picture loads this is stair that we took apart and actually made a code compliant stair out of it. Made new parts and put it back in. the handrail system would have been very hard to duplicate and it was a high end restoration with budget.I've built hundreds of open under stairs like the OP's post with nothing more than wedges, glue, and glue blocks. That's how they were built . No mention made of shims. If you can't fix it sub it out to someone who can.



Good for you. My, aren't you swell. In the history of mankind, tbs has never been done before.

So the secret sauce was this thing you call "budget"? Does HD carry it and is it available in 5 gal cans?


----------



## calmod (Aug 16, 2011)

*I've learned my lesson*

My original post was that someone needed help on a scope of work that I have a lot of experience in and I offered an easy and cheap solution. I believe I got called a hack ( by you) so my Irish got up. There's a lot of guys here who know much more than I do in other scopes of work and I listen and learn.
Budget means they have the money to do things right. Some people don't 
That crack about my age was uncalled for. Your post became personal and that's not okay on a public forum of professionals posting their experience


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

calmod said:


> My original post was that someone needed help on a scope of work that I have a lot of experience in and I offered an easy and cheap solution. I believe I got called a hack ( by you) so my Irish got up. There's a lot of guys here who know much more than I do in other scopes of work and I listen and learn.
> Budget means they have the money to do things right. Some people don't
> That crack about my age was uncalled for. Your post became personal and that's not okay on a public forum of professionals posting their experience


Need a hankie? You brought up age. YOU made it personal. I'm just doing my level best to be agreeable. 

"I believe I got called a hack ( by you)" 
Care to quote me? 

Your ears burning are self-inflicted, nothing more.

And you aren't "posting their experience". "boasting your experience" seems more appropriate.

Everybody has a fkn budget. EVERYBODY.

If the only tool someone has is a hammer, every problem gets treated like a nail.

In your case, "cheap" and "turnbuckles".
Those are vulgar, crude, and have no place in a carpenter's vocabulary.

And you really don't have a clue. That's all the kindness I have for you.


----------



## Easy Gibson (Dec 3, 2010)

Hold on hold on hold on...

are we differentiating between wedges and shims? 

That's what I was talking about the whole time!


----------

